# An Biker in Heidelberg und nähere Umgebung



## TheRider (10. Februar 2002)

Grüßt euch ,
was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns in Heidelberg mal öfters treffen nichts in der Richtung eines Stammtisches  , eher ein ungezwungenes Treffen nach vorheriger Absprache und wenn das Wetter es zuläßt natürlich auch gemeinsames fahren.
Damit will ich allerdings eher Leute ansprechen die nicht nur im Bergauffahren ihr Heil suchen sondern mit mindestens genausoviel Spaß bergab fahren .
Ich definiere MTB fahren durch Naturerlebnis  ,körperliche Herausforderung und durch knackige Abfahrten    wobei der Spaß im Vordergrund steht und nicht die Leistung.
Ich fahre selber einen Freerider die alle überzogene Uphillambitionen schon im Keim erstickt und um mal jemanden aus der Politik zu zittieren es ist gut so . Ich möchte mich auch nicht in endlose Diskussionen mit Leuten verstricken die anderer Meinung sind . 
Also wenn jemand lust gekriegt hat dann einfach einen Beitrag schreiben!!
Ciao Mate

PS: Frauen sind genauso willkommen wie Männer


----------



## RogerRobert (12. März 2002)

Leider sind die Heidelberger Freerider in diesem Forum wohl nicht so sehr präsent. Dennoch, es gibt sie. Hab sie schon gesehen...
Ich fänds ebenfalls sehr cool, wenn sich ein paar Leute zu biken zusammenfinden würden. Bringt halt doch bedeutend mehr Spaß...
Fahrtechnisch bin ich wohl so ähnlich eingestellt, wie du. Gemütlich rauf und mit Dampf wieder runter...
Also ich wär auf jeden Fall mal dabei.

Cu RogRob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gregor74 (17. März 2002)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch anschließen,  mein Fahrstil und Rad passt zu den o.g. Beschreibungen. 
Bin im Moment aber noch etwas winterträge, hätte heute am Weißen Stein ein Sauerstoffzelt nötig gehabt.  

Bergab gings aber wieder


----------



## TheRider (24. März 2002)

Juhuu , es rührt sich doch was

Also ich bin nächste Woche im Umzugsstreß (ziehe nach Neckarsteinach ) und mein Fahrrad ist noch nicht wieder (ganz)zusammen aber ich denke nach Ostern müßte es klappen .
Ich hoffe mal daß das Wetter in April diesmal besser wird ich habe kein Lust mit dem Fahren bis zu meinem Gardaseeurlaub zu warten ( außerdem könnte ich auch ein bißchen Fahrtraining gebrauchen  )
also bis dann


----------



## TheRider (9. April 2002)

Grüßt euch , 
Also ich denke das mit der Komplettierung des Rades dürfte mitte nächste Woche soweit sein . Ich werde noch bestimmt ein paar Proberunden drehen wollen bevor ich zum Gardasee abzische , macht jemand mit ?
Ciao
Mate


----------



## Gregor74 (10. April 2002)

Immer gerne.

Melde Dich wenn Du Dein Rad fertig hast.


----------



## TheRider (13. Mai 2002)

Hi ,
 leider hat es vorm Gardasee nicht mehr geklappt (mein Bike war erst zwei Tage vorher komplett zusammengebaut , was für ein streß ) aber jetzt , was haltet ihr von Samstag das ist leider der einzige Tag wo ich komplett frei habe , aber ich denke das Wetter wird schon hinhauen und was solleinen sonst daran hindern?  Eine schöne Freeridetour machen und danach eventuell Kaffetrinken in HD klingt doch nicht schlecht oder  ?  los meldet euch !
Ciao


----------



## Gregor74 (13. Mai 2002)

Hallo,
werde am Freitag an der Schulter operiert und habe dann drei Wochen Bewegungsverbot  . Melde mich wenns wieder geht. 

Ansonten weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## stachi (16. Mai 2002)

ich wär dabei, ihr könnt ja mailen, wann und wo, [email protected]  auch wenn ich kein fulli hab:S

greetz


----------



## Gregor74 (7. Juli 2002)

Hallo Mate,

fahren war echt schön heute, auch wenn mir immer noch die Oberschenkel und die Schulter weh tun  

Wegen Mittwoch Mittag melde ich mich bei Dir.

Gruß Gregor


----------



## TheRider (9. Juli 2002)

Grüß dich Gregor ,
Ich habe mich mit Mittwoch ein bißchen geirrt  geht doch nicht ich schaffe diese Woche komplett Spätdienst nächste mögliche Termin wäre Sonntag Nachmittag oder Dienstag Nachmittag so ab ca. 1700 . Kannst du mir mal dein Handynummer mailen ?
Also bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRider (16. Juli 2002)

Hi Gregor ,
Am Donnerstag geht es wieder los , ich habe komplett frei stachi kann denke ich auch ab ca. 1500 wie schaut es denn aus ?
Hat sonst noch jemand aus HD und Umgebung Lust mitzufahren ?
Ciao
Mate


----------



## Gregor74 (18. Juli 2002)

OK,

bin um 1500 Uhr unter an der Brücke.


----------



## TheRider (27. Juli 2002)

Hi ,
@ Gregor  und  stachi
wie schaut es am Mopntag mal wieder aus ich habe komplett frei .
Meldet euch einfach und lassen den Weißen Stein rocken !!

@ all 
gibt es denn hier im ibc-forum wirklich sowenige Freerider oder was ? 
allerdings ist es egal wie man sich nennt und was man fährt uns geht es um Spaß beim auffahren und erst recht bei der Abfahrt .
jede kann seinen individuellen Schwerpunkt setzen und ausleben.


Ciao


----------



## stachi (27. Juli 2002)

montsg aba nur abrends, und dann auch nur, wenn ich mit schaffen fertich bin.

baue mir am montag nen neues bett, und je nachdem, wie lange des dauert, komm ich gerne mit, ewann wollteste denn fahren?


----------



## TheRider (27. Juli 2002)

weiß noch nicht genau , aber nicht allzu spät da ich den kompletten Tag freihabe aber wir können den zweiten Part zusammenfahren , ab wann könntest du denn ?
Ciao
Mate


----------



## Gregor74 (27. Juli 2002)

Ich muß am Montag lange arbeiten. Kann Leider nicht.

Habe ab Mittwoch wieder Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stachi (28. Juli 2002)

bei mir würds frühestens um 18h gehen


----------



## TheRider (11. August 2002)

Hi ,  an alle die noch nicht abgessoffen sind 

Wie wäre es mit ein bißchen "freeriden" am Dienstag in HD ?
Ciao


----------



## RogerRobert (15. August 2002)

Wie wärs morgen (Freitag) denn mit nem bisschen Bikeparken in Wildbad?
Bei tollem Wetter ne Halbtageskarte gelöst, und ab gehts...

http://www.terrific.de/servlet/Digi...96&odc=static_inc/news/1396_24334_nw_inc.html

Wäre mal ne Sache...

Fab


----------



## TheRider (16. August 2002)

Hi RR  ,
konnte gestern nicht mehr antworten , mußte aber Heute eh schaffen . WE geht auch nicht ich könnte am Montag Nachmittag ,allerdings auch nur in HD oder Umgebung und danach kann ich dann wieder erst Samstag oder So. Nachmittag . vielleicht am nächtsen Samstag Wildbad ?
Ciao


----------



## stachi (26. August 2002)

aloha!

bin wieder ausm urlaub zurück, wie siehts auds mit fahren? bin zwar nich wirklich fit, sollte aba trotzdem klappen...


----------



## TheRider (4. September 2002)

Grüßt euch ,
gibt es welche die am Freitag Zeit haben und dazu auch noch fahren wollen ? Losfahren irgendwann am Frühen Nachmittag oder eventuell auch später ( ich habe den ganzen Tag Zeit ) 
bis dann


----------



## geleis (12. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar eigentlich aus der Darmstädter Ecke, aber da meine Freundin in HD wohnt, bin ich des öfteren mal In HD (meist am WoE).

Dann bring ich mal mein Rädchen mit und muss nicht allein auf den weißen Stein fahren.

Ich setz hier mal was rein wenn ich da bin - bis denne

Philipp


----------



## debene (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi Jungs 
bin jetzt auch vor kurzem hierher nach Heidelberg gezogen.
Kenne mich also was die Locations angeht noch nicht so gut aus und wollte euch mal fragen wo es Sinn macht mit einem Dirtbike zu fahren. Wäre cool wenn ihr mir kurze Beschreibungen schicken könntet. Hab mir jetzt lang genug den Arsch abgesessen.
Würd mich freuen bis dann Ben 
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## cona (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

wohne in Neckarsteinach und bekomme nächste Woche ein Hardtail. Würde auch gern im Herbst/Winter fahren, aber nicht gleich hard core, bin nämlich in schlechtem Trainingszustand.
Tel. 06229 933977
Gruß Cord


----------

